# Insulated work boots



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey

My red wings finally developed a hole in them after a solid 3 years of service. Loved them and going to get another pair. I'm considering switching to an insulated/waterproof pair this time around due to the fact I'll be outside all winter with snow and cold temperatures.

This is the pair I'm considering...click me

I have this pair currently (basically the non insulated/non waterproof version)...click me

I'm wondering if its worth trying to repair the non insulated/non waterproof ones for summer or if the 400 gram insulated ones are bearable during the summer? Most of what I've read is the insulated ones are decent as long as you have a pair of good socks to go with them. I'm sort of on a budget with just buying a house so where ever I can save money would be great. Appreciate your input.


----------



## mikeyrob (Mar 16, 2012)

1234


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

I haven't had a problem with thinsulate insulated boots being too hot in the summer. I wear the same pair all year around unless it gets really sloppy or cold, then out come the insulated logging boots. 

That said, the one thing I noticed is that lack of a puncture resistant sole. That tends to be something I'm big on, mainly due to putting a few things into the bottom of my feet that could have been avoided.


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

I have the red wing Irish settlers. O love them never we.t threw a "break in" they were comfortable from day 1. EH rated and water proof. They are slip ons. A little tight for my foot when I put them on in the mornings but I like them


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Ended up buying the boots I posted. Working on breaking them in around the house tonight. I'll try to report back in a week or so. I love my local red wing dealer. They really know the meaning of customer service.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

When you say 'insulated' I thought you meant non-conductive for electrical work.

These are what I currently wear - 









The safety toe is of a composite material, so is VERY airport friendly (for when doing FIFO work)

http://www.steelblue.com.au/steel-blue-footwear/electrical-hazard/tindal-eh/

EDIT: Sorry for the large image file!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A good trick is to buy a very thin pair of polyester liner socks. You wear those inside a wool sock (you can get various thicknesses of wool sock depending on the temperature). The liner sock does two things - it draws moisture away from your skin plus it helps prevent any kind of hot spots or blistering. Backpackers use this two sock system all the time.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

headrec said:


> Hey
> 
> My red wings finally developed a hole in them after a solid 3 years of service. Loved them and going to get another pair. I'm considering switching to an insulated/waterproof pair this time around due to the fact I'll be outside all winter with snow and cold temperatures.
> 
> ...


I have a pair similar to one of those you linked to (2260): 2240
Identical to the 2260 but w/o insulation.

Those are not my "favorite" boot, I prefer:
406 for late spring/summer/early fall (no insulation), 
1411 late fall/early winter/early spring (insulated),
and for the harshes of winter my Irish Setters (heavily insulated).

I have a couple of other Redwing styles kicking around too.

I should line 'em up one day and take a picture LOL :laughing:


If you rotate your boots, they last for seemingly forever...my 2 pairs of 406's are probably 4 years old....and the soles are barely broken in. :thumbsup:
In the long run, it saves you money.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

seeing you are in utah, can you please define cold? 

I wear these, and some wool socks, and my feet stay warm. 

was out in 14 degrees today

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/607-red-wing-shoes/607-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-black


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

We've had a few days dipping below 0 degrees. It seems anything under about 15 feels relatively the same though...cold. My feet stayed warm Thursday (working 4 10s) with some thick wool socks and the new boots. Seem like a good middle of the road between mobility and warmth. We will see what they are like come summer time. I might end up getting another pair for the summer.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

3 years to wear a hole huh? I've had about these 2238's a year and had to get them re-soled and the toes fixed. Love the boots, must be a difference in the work.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Keeping your boots dry is the key... I wear these over my work boots in rain and snow.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Keeping your legs strong is the key... I wear these over my work boots.


fixed it for you.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Personally I love the 1206's. I get a new pair about every 2.5 years. These boots take a beaten and are perfect. I wear them outdoors/indoors/hot/cold/snow/rain/mud etc.

As long as you get them clean and bring them in for a "tune-up" (i go about every 6-10 weeks) they will give you miles of service.

Also note on the Red Wing Site, some of them are made in China now. Sorry OP but the pair you bought were made in China.

The 1206's Made in The USA w/ imported materials. Not perfect but at least some American has pride in making my boots.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

butcher733 said:


> fixed it for you.


Yes, they do get heavy !


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I like the 1412's:

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/1412-red-wing-shoes/1412-red-wing-mens-8-inch-boot-brown

I keep a pair of Mucks's in the truck for when I'm in the cow$hit:

http://www.muckbootcompany.com/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Cow said:


> I keep a pair of Mucks's in the truck for when I'm in the cow$hit:
> 
> http://www.muckbootcompany.com/Pages/default.aspx


I almost expected to see a kitchen sink in the photo on the right 










:laughing:


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nothin' but Wolverines!

Model: Iron Ridge steel toed.

I love Wolverine!


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

duque00 said:


> Also note on the Red Wing Site, some of them are made in China now. Sorry OP but the pair you bought were made in China.


Yeah, both these boots and my new ones were made in China. I don't like it, but they've been amazing boots so I got a similar pair just with insulation and waterproof. As long as they keep making good boots that hold up I'll keep coming back. Plus the stores customer service has been amazing. I would recommend getting your boots oiled/serviced on a regular basis (always been free). Seems to make a big difference.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

Cow said:


> I like the 1412's:
> 
> http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/1412-red-wing-shoes/1412-red-wing-mens-8-inch-boot-brown
> 
> ...


I have the same pair and love them. I only wear them when I am working outside. Right now i am installing a 2.25MW generator and its been cold so i am wearing them everyday right now. The pair I normally wear is 2408 wear them almost all the time. Both pairs are made in the US. 

http://www.redwingsafety.com/intl/safety-boot/2408-safe-intl/2408-red-wing-mens-8-inch-boot-brown


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sparky208 said:


> I have the same pair and love them. I only wear them when I am working outside. Right now i am installing a 2.25MW generator and its been cold so i am wearing them everyday right now. The pair I normally wear is 2408 wear them almost all the time. Both pairs are made in the US.
> 
> http://www.redwingsafety.com/intl/safety-boot/2408-safe-intl/2408-red-wing-mens-8-inch-boot-brown


Are those steel toe?


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

sparky723 said:


> Are those steel toe?


Yes the 2408 are steel toe and the most comfortable boot I've ever owned. I also bought a non steel toe pair, we work in a large amazon Warehouse and at the end of the day when u go through security the steel toes set off the metal detectors. They make you take your boots off and shake them upside down. I got tried of doing that everyday so I bought same boot in non steel toe.


----------

